# Tarpon, Texas



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

Came across this recently:









Did some checking and according to the Handbook of Texas online in 1896 Ropesville, TX changed it's name to "Tarpon" because of the abundance of the fish.

In 1911 "Tarpon", Texas changed it's name to, "Port Aransas".

Old school...I especially like the hats and tie.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*rod and reel???*

That looks like a spinning reel!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

I wonder is he made his wife paddle the boat the whole time? "old school"


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

That long rod is not for whipping only the fish.... 

"Paddle, dang it...... I SAID *PADDLE*!!!!!" _WHACK_...

[okay, before somebody jumps on me for advocating spousal abuse or something... it is a *JOKE*... the only one in my household that gets "whacked" is me... At least I admit it... hahaha...]


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Precursor to the trolling motor; with the raising oil prices we'll be going back there. I suggest buying spouses and girlfriends rowing machines for upcoming holidays..we'll worth the investment


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

.... just be carefull what brand you get. Some can require higher maintenance than others.


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

Y'all are a bit premature.

Good for the goose. Good for the gander.









Nothing new under the sun.:biggrin:


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

lol GK. Pretty cool finding a pic of a lady tarpon fishing back then...I would imagine that was rare for the time.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Here's a couple more from Way Back When...


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

*?*

Whats the barrell for?


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Barrel*

That's a live well Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

*?*

I knew when I asked this question I was in trouble.

I thought the same at first, but take a look again. I am not sure that barrell could hold water.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

That would be a fishbox. Kingfish go in pointy-end first.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

... dont worry, its a Yeti...prototype.


----------



## Shellbank Island (Dec 26, 2009)

Those pics are 2Cool!


----------

